# Rotisserie Style Chicken in Combi Oven



## Steven Dugger (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello all!
I am kitchen manager for a natural foods deli. We are about to undertake a remodel, and will be implementing a "Rotisserie" Chicken program, but are not getting an actual rotisserie, we are getting a really nice Combi. I've never actually used a combi and was wondering if anyone has any recipes/tips/advice/techniques for creating really moist and well browned chickens with a combi? Thanks!


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

I work at a bbq restaurant. Sometimes we do rotisserie style with our combi without finishing it off on the grill. Anyway, a rub for the chicken and 15-20mins in the oven. If you have a deep fryer maybe finish it off in that for 15-20 seconds to make the outside a bit crispy. Good luck.


----------



## Steven Dugger (Sep 14, 2017)

linecookliz said:


> I work at a bbq restaurant. Sometimes we do rotisserie style with our combi without finishing it off on the grill. Anyway, a rub for the chicken and 15-20mins in the oven. If you have a deep fryer maybe finish it off in that for 15-20 seconds to make the outside a bit crispy. Good luck.


Thanks for the input! Can I ask you about the settings for the oven? Especially the humidity/temperature settings?


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

Been busy.
Anyway, we keep our oven at 350. Not sure about the humidity as there is no gauge for that.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Just call it Oven-Roasted Chicken. I would be very disappointed if I ordered a rotisserie chicken and it was an oven baked chicken. Calling it Rotisserie "style" chicken isn't doing the restaurant any favors either. I would be off-put by something like that.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You are not implementing a Rotisserie chicken program if you are not getting a rotisserie. I agree with Vic. Call it what it is. "Fresh roasted" perhaps. If I enter any place that advertises rotisserie chicken, there better be a rotisserie.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I have seen a combi oven that can really rotate the chicken. Maybe you are getting that particular model? I don't remember the brand name.

Part of the allure of rotisserie chicken is watching the chickens go round and round; I always stop and watch every time I walk past a deli. And the taste you get from the chickens constantly basting themselves is unlike any still-roasted chickens.

Anyway, I usually bake a 3-lb chicken using dry heat for about an hour (less for smaller/moisture chicken) @ 400°F, full or half fan, and with the steam vent closed. Using the roast chicken program in your oven also produces a satisfactory result (if your oven has one).


----------



## esqdan (Oct 6, 2017)

I plan to do chicken in a combi also. I am wondering if the birds are cooked (or par cooked) in the morning how they are held throughout the day for order to go without them drying out of the skin loosing its crispness etc.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

esqdan said:


> I plan to do chicken in a combi also. I am wondering if the birds are cooked (or par cooked) in the morning how they are held throughout the day for order to go without them drying out of the skin loosing its crispness etc.


They won't last for long.
The place I trust pulls and replaces them after 2 hours then makes up chicken salad or family size casseroles from the surplus.
He started out taking orders and making a few more just to see how interested the target market was.
This gave him some stats re how many and best time of day to offer them.
Better to sell out than have a busy soccer mom be disappointed with the quality.

mimi


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, if you have a warmer (such as a shaam) then that goes a long way! That way they can marinate in their own juices while resting. Other than that, refrigerating them and reheating does the trick. If you want to go that route. As far as quality they really aren't good for more than 2 days.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Try this:
Step 1/4 Preheat Combi steamer 445°F/230°c with 60% moisture
Step 2/4 Roast Combi 445°F/230°c with 60% moisture 7’
Step 3/4 Roast Combi 320°F/160°C 40% moisture probe 185°F/85°C
Step 4/4 Roast Dry 365°F/185°C 0% moisture probe 198°F/92°C

or:
Step 1/1 Roast Combi 365°F/185°C 40% moisture probe at 198°F/92°C

rub with spices the day before or shake the spices with the chicken in a plastic bag, I like dryed oignons in the spices


----------



## esqdan (Oct 6, 2017)

wow so detailed thomas. awesome


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

thomas fontaine said:


> Try this:
> Step 1/4 Preheat Combi steamer 445°F/230°c with 60% moisture
> Step 2/4 Roast Combi 445°F/230°c with 60% moisture 7'
> Step 3/4 Roast Combi 320°F/160°C 40% moisture probe 185°F/85°C
> ...


I think your temperature is way off. Chicken is no longer a chicken if cooked to 198°F.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

At 198°F/92°C core temperature (probe in filet), cartillage just fail between your teeth


----------

